# Apps



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Wonder if any of these will be usable on the VM Tivo 

http://www.apps.tv/


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

jonphil said:


> Wonder if any of these will be usable on the VM Tivo
> 
> http://www.apps.tv/


Wow, spend £26.50 a month and £239 installation fee and you too can play Sudoku...

..you know, sometimes technology ISN'T the answer.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I though I was the negative one around here...


----------

